# Focus Jam 2 Trail Bike Review



## michaeldorian (Nov 17, 2006)

Singletrack Magazine | First Ride: The New Focus JAM² Trail Bike

Looks pretty sweet! Shimano eStep + DI2. Water cage looking battery is pretty stealth.

Overall

One day of riding a new mountain bike on unfamiliar trails in a postcard-perfect setting is hardly going to constitute a thorough dressing-down, and I'm not going to conclude otherwise. What I will say is that I would love to get some more ride time aboard the new JAM², because motor or not, it is a really fun bike to ride. Compared to other e-MTBs out there, it is without doubt lighter, smoother to pedal and better handling, and I can see it winning over many sceptics who haven't been sold on the whole e-MTB thing. I'm interested to see how the battery life fairs on our steep Calderdale terrain around the Singletrack office, and how the Shimano STEPS E8000 system copes with a season of proper British mud.

As to the whole "e-bike debate"? Personally, I still remain ambivalent about them, but then I'm also ambivalent about downhill bikes, slopestyle bikes and triathlon bikes. Having had the chance to ride and experience e-MTBs, I see that it's just another way to go mountain biking. And if that floats your boat, then cool. If it doesn't, then no sweat.

However, I can see why the Focus crew are so excited by their new bike. Because if the JAM² is a sign of what we can expect from next-generation e-MTBs, then the pre-conceived notion that pedal-assist mountain bikes should only be for those less physically able riders is about to be very seriously challenged.


----------



## Whiptastic (Mar 14, 2016)

I couldn't agree more. Focus seems to be on the right track by focusing on ride feel and low weight. Their Project-Y sure caught my eye. Something like that in a full suspension bike would be awesome, because the entire battery and motor can be removed and it can be ridden as a standard MTB without the weight of those components when desired; it's a eMTB and MTB in one bike! IMHO the future for eMTB's is bright if they go in this direction.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

The focus looks ok to me, but I'd rather have my Levo. Why?

*Its not lighter than my Levo
*Battery wattage is too low.
*I think the Levo frame looks nicer.
*FSR better suspension set up.


----------



## Whiptastic (Mar 14, 2016)

Although the Project-Y is something to behold at 12.96kg/28.6lb in eMTB form and below 10kg/22lb in MTB form, I now see the Jam2 is sadly 20.9kg/46.1lb. That's not light weight. It's the same weight as the rest of the production models out there.

What does your Levo weigh, something like 45+lbs? Still not light enough IMHO.

Focus needs to make a FS Project-y!


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Yes, I'm going to weigh it. It's probably 45-48 lbs. I've added carbon wheels. The biggest thing I would like to see advancements in, is battery life and weight. These bikes can do big epics but you really have to dial your assist down.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Good to see that they aren't using their motor. I rode a 2016 model (supposedly all manufactured in their factory in Germany - with the possible exception of the frame) and the response was sporadic ("twitchey") TO ME. Whoever made the frame did the best job of welding that I've ever seen though, and the rest of the bike was equally beautiful.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Looking at the motor speed modes, walking assist?


----------



## formula4speed (Mar 25, 2013)

leeboh said:


> Looking at the motor speed modes, walking assist?


Basically super low speed throttle in case you need to hike a bike up a hill.


----------



## kneecap (Dec 20, 2003)

formula4speed said:


> Basically super low speed throttle in case you need to hike a bike up a hill.


Thats a great idea, do other ebikes have that function?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Not that I'm aware of, and probably for a good reason. That's pushing the lazy barrier, IMO. With some bike talent, there should be very minimal hike a bike. They climb almost anything! The plus size tires are key to the emtb. With the extra weight and torque they are awesome.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Not positive, but always thought it was for those that need to bring the bike upstairs.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

That could be.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

formula4speed said:


> Basically super low speed throttle in case you need to hike a bike up a hill.


 Interesting. I usually just push mine up. Good to know.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

kneecap said:


> Thats a great idea, do other ebikes have that function?


Yeah, it's getting more common. Just don't call it a throttle. ;-)


----------



## marcomisaipon9 (Jul 12, 2017)

I'm looking at picking one of these up what size should u recommend for me I'm 165cm tall


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eFat (Jun 14, 2017)

marcomisaipon9 said:


> I'm looking at picking one of these up what size should u recommend for me I'm 165cm tall


S would be the "normal" size for your height. But M could also be possible if you prefer larger bikes.

No possibility to try one? At least check the geometry measurements with your current bike.


----------



## marcomisaipon9 (Jul 12, 2017)

Thanks for the great reply 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

